# [Wet Thumb Forum]-What I Bought Today



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi,

It's Figs. Going nuts waiting for my nano cube. Found a cool little light on ebay for it--it's a single LED "moon light" with a 6ft line to a plug in thingey. $5.99. I figured it'll be sufficient for a 12 gal. If not, I'll torment the clownfish in my 7g marine tankette with it...


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi,

It's Figs. Going nuts waiting for my nano cube. Found a cool little light on ebay for it--it's a single LED "moon light" with a 6ft line to a plug in thingey. $5.99. I figured it'll be sufficient for a 12 gal. If not, I'll torment the clownfish in my 7g marine tankette with it...


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Sounds nice!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

do those moonlight strips bother the fish, plants, or aglae?


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi,

I know that in the world of SALT, they're considered to be good for corals and fish too...

Fig


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Its a night light to enable you to see your fish after dark, but not bright enough to bother fish or plants


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

And then...I got the MOST fabulous little piece of driftwood. It is the COOLEST ever. I hope I can live up to it.

Can you just enter your piece of wood in the Kudos Contest?

Doing the happy dance!







Figgs


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

While waiting for your tank, I might suggest seeing if the driftwood will alter your water parameters (esp. KH and GH). Sink it in a tube of water, measure the kh/gh upon sinking and then for a few days afterwards. You shouldn't see any changes. 

Just sharing a lesson learned...


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

and, make sure it floats at all, that is my lesson learned.


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Will do! Saturday someone is taking me out to run errands [did I say I've been stuck in the house on surgical recovery since September? Hence all the emails...] and I need to find a test kit.

My water seems to be really hard, judging from the white deposits on my coffee maker...its well water.

Fig


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

if you want to avoid the hastle, you can buy your supplies on ebay. but i am sorry to hear that you are stuck in the house.


----------



## WolverineFan (Nov 28, 2004)

thatfishplace.com and bigalsonline.com are also good places.


----------

